# I've switched to the Dark Side (no, Literally).



## Synomis192 (Apr 23, 2012)

By the Dark side, I mean the dark room (see what I did there *badumtssss*)

I've recently purchased a Canon AE-1 film camera from eBay for $25.00. It was in great condition, I mean it looked like it was brand new. The only thing that was missing was a camera battery door. I replaced it just as soon as I go it.

I've got to say, I've never shot film before. But, WOW it's a fun hobby. For some reason having film makes me think about my shots more. And the fact that the camera came with a Canon FL 24mm f/3.5, It made me use my feet a lot to get my subject right where I wanted it to be.

And developing the film is a fun job. I don't understand why people moan and grippe about having to spend 20min just to develop one roll of film. I thought it was extremely fun and interesting at the same time.

Now, I understand that a lot of you here shoot digital. And that Film is basically dead. But, I was wondering if there was anyone out there who could suggest any good lenses for a film body. FD or FL. Also, I'd like to hear some suggestions on film. I've heard that the Kodak T-Max 400 (the one i've been using) is a really good film.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been there. Chemicals can cause allergies, processing B&W film is easy, but you could not process Kodachrome and Ektachrome came out poorly. I think I processed some negative colpr film, but temperatures with color film were critical and I did not have any thermostatically controlled baths, but used a large tub with water hot enough to achieve the right temperature and placed my developing trays in that. ... I don't even like to think about that. I still have a couple of film developing canisters, but gave away my three enlargers to a local high school last year. I was glad to hear they could use them.

Its making prints that is the tedious work, so if a person plans to just scan the film, its much easier, becase they are basically just converting it to digital, and they are then into digital photography and editing.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

Does you hand smell like Fixer? If it does, Your a true photographer. ;D


----------



## mws (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats. I recently bought a Mamiya 645. My chemicals came in the mail yesterday, I was going to try to develop some stuff this weekend.


----------



## tron (Apr 26, 2012)

Synomis192 said:


> By the Dark side, I mean the dark room (see what I did there *badumtssss*)
> 
> I've recently purchased a Canon AE-1 film camera from eBay for $25.00. It was in great condition, I mean it looked like it was brand new. The only thing that was missing was a camera battery door. I replaced it just as soon as I go it.
> 
> ...



You sent me back 16-17 years! It was interesting! Still I would suggest a few things for compatibility reasons:

1. Pick a C41 process film like Ilford XP2. (Also Kodak has one). I know you will miss half of the fun and you will have to find a lab to get the negatives processed.

However, you will be satisfied when in the future you will scan the negatives and be able to use ICE to remove scratches, marks, dust etc. ICE cannot be used on a typical b&w film. 

80% of my b&w negatives are NOT of this type and you cannot imagine how many small marks they have! It is practically impossible to remove them all in PP.

2. Get an analog EOS like EOS1n or any other analog body you prefer. Then you will be able to build a system and merely add a digital SLR when you feel to.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm with Mt. Spokane. Been there. Done that. Not interested in going back.

However, for the OP, if you are looking for good lenses for your film camera I highly recommend a 200mm 2.8 FD. It was a great lens. I think I'd also look at a faster 24mm. Those old lenses really took a beating. I had several that got so banged up I couldn't get the filters off of them, but they still worked great. (Or at least they seemed like they worked great, but when you're shooting Tri-X and developing it in Dektol, the lens quality doesn't really have a lot of impact on the image.)


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 26, 2012)

Synomis192 said:


> Now, I understand that a lot of you here shoot digital. And that Film is basically dead. But, I was wondering if there was anyone out there who could suggest any good lenses for a film body. FD or FL. Also, I'd like to hear some suggestions on film. I've heard that the Kodak T-Max 400 (the one i've been using) is a really good film.



Check some of the flickr film groups, you'll quickly realize film is anything BUT dead. The group "I Shoot Film" has over 70,000 members and almost 2 MILLION photos!

Lots of great tutorials, links and people to learn from.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/ishootfilm/


----------



## BillyBean (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats on joining the small fraternity of 'develop your own'!

I don't agree personally with folks who say they did it years ago, and don't want to go back - I did it twenty years ago, and came back to it a few years back after a long absence. The thing that makes it different nowadays is that there is no need to print, if you don't want to - just shove the negs into the film scanner and process digitally with lightroom or whatever - so no need for a darkroom - just get a changing bag, and you can shove the film into the tank without a darkroom.

One small tip: I had a lot of trouble initially with specs on negatives, which I didn't tend to notice in former times, but are more obvious in these demanding digital times. After a lot of research, and trying all sorts of rinsing chemicals, I found that they were caused by ions in the water settling out in the soap rinse aids. The solution is a final 1-2 minute rinse in distilled water - no chemicals. Works a treat!

Enjoy yourself...


----------



## gary (Apr 26, 2012)

I once owned an AE 1 and developed my own and when I put on those rose tinted glasses everything seemed great, then I wake up and realise that life now is soooo much better


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 26, 2012)

One of these days. I need to break out my crown graphic...


----------



## sawsedge (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the smell of fixer in the morning.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 26, 2012)

Speaking of smells, once I made a batch of D76 and didn't realize the container I used was not thoroughly clean from the cleaning liquid that previously occupied it. It didn't affect the negatives in any way except for giving them a very nice and faint smell of lemons that somehow remained even after the fixer and all the washing.


----------



## trid1977 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good for you!
I started with a Canon AE-1 Program in 1982, then traded it for a Canon T-90 which I still use. I started with non-Canon lenses because they were less money. But I discovered after they were used for about 10 years, the zooms would not hold their position. So about 10 years ago I found Canon replacements which still work as though they are new. Among my lenses I have a FD 100-300mm f/5.6, FD 28-85mm f/4.0, & Extender FD 2X-A.
Have fun.


----------



## Leadfingers (Apr 26, 2012)

You bought an AE-1? I have an AE-2 in in a bag within arm's reach that absolutely can NOT find a buyer for. I'd love to ship it to someone for $25.

><


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 26, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Synomis192 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I understand that a lot of you here shoot digital. And that Film is basically dead. But, I was wondering if there was anyone out there who could suggest any good lenses for a film body. FD or FL. Also, I'd like to hear some suggestions on film. I've heard that the Kodak T-Max 400 (the one i've been using) is a really good film.
> ...



How do you post film to flikr?? 

(It's a facetious rhetorical question. I get that you scan it, the point is that to get it to flikr you're in the digital domain, so why not just start there.) Don't get me wrong, I understand and can appreciate the feeling of hands on (like using hand tools instead of power tools for woodworking), it just seems a bit silly to me to use a digital domain to display and espouse the results of an analog process.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been playing with film lately too, mostly my mum's old Asahi Pentax Spotmatic from 1967ish, with a Super Takumar 50/1.4 and Ilford/Kodak iso400 B+W
I've been trying to get my hands on an EOS 3 or 1V, but the 3 goes for $200+ and a 1V will still cost $500, without power winders. So it's either FF film but i'll probably just go straight to MF film, i've got all the lenses from 30mm fisheye to 180/2.8 and 250/3.5 and a few T/Cs, a kit would probably be $500 for a Hartblei 1006.

Processing my own though? Probably not, there's a photolab here that does 120 film for about $1 a frame. Then i'm going to get probably an Epson v600 or v700/750 to scan and stop stealing my mum's v100 (unless anyone knows any better scanners for under $500? Those nikon scanners look too huge/expensive).

For a lens for FL-mount, i've got the FL 55mm f/1.2 via EdMika on my 7D, it's a great lens (sharp as all hell after f/2, bit of coma wide open I discovered the other night), $200 on ebay is about the cheapest you'll see (the FD/SSC/Asph versions some i've seen up to $800).
Can you mount FD lenses on FL bodies? They did make an FD 85/1.2L...


----------



## smithy (Apr 26, 2012)

I still actively shoot film. In fact, I'm carrying my EOS 1V with me now off to a wedding.

I've experimented with B&W film a fair amount and can highly recommend the Ilford Delta 100 Professional. It has 14 stops of dynamic range, compared with 11.7-12 that the top-of-the-line Canon digitals can currently do. So yeah, it's not dead yet. When I developed my last roll and scanned it into my computer, I couldn't believe how much detail was in the shadow areas.


----------



## revup67 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahh..nice chioce for a film camera..loved the small batter compartment and it being the little brother to the Canon A-1. The AE-1 was my first camera as with some of you. Had my own dark room as well and hated the guess work and the waste of time and paper until you got the exposure right. After months of being disgusted I found a new paper called Panalore and believe it was made by Kodak. If it is still available and you shoot B&W this paper was the bomb! Almost every print I did was on the spot or shall I say "spot on"..hope that helps you somewhat. PS extreme side note..speaking of Fixer, Humble Pie (post Frampton) had a great track from their Smokin' LP called The Fixer though I don't believe Steve Marriott and the gang were into photography..hmm what could that title have related to..??


----------



## mws (Apr 27, 2012)

@ thepancakeman

Excellent thought. Anyone can develop some film, scan the negatives and fiddle with some sliders in Lightroom. How many people have really solid dark room skills? Probably not many. 

I enjoy simply the shooting aspect of using film, forces me to slow down and think of my composition, instead of holding down the shutter button and blasting off a hundred frames and dealing with them later. 

I also enjoy collecting and using a variety of old cameras. Mostly rangefinders, lately I’ve been into 35mm half frame cameras. I’ve been getting the third degree from my wife about my ebay habbits…….


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 27, 2012)

mws said:


> I’ve been getting the third degree from my wife about my ebay habbits…….



Ditto, or I would be if I didn't hide it so well (is it bad if I have my ebay-shipping address as my mum's place?)
Latest addition was a Jupiter-9, 80mm f/2.0, 20-blade aperture or so.

Next (besides the upcoming Hartblei 1006M) I'm contemplating either a Zorki or a FED leica-ripoff, haven't decided which model is best (suggestions welcome)


----------



## smithy (Apr 28, 2012)

mws said:


> @ thepancakeman
> 
> Excellent thought. Anyone can develop some film, scan the negatives and fiddle with some sliders in Lightroom. How many people have really solid dark room skills? Probably not many.


I learned darkroom skills a few years ago, and thoroughly enjoyed the full process. While what I do these days - developing and then scanning the negatives - is hardly the same thing, it's still a rewarding feeling to know that what you've done during the development process has directly contributed to the end result. It also means that I don't need to throw out my 1 series film body, just yet. It really does outperform my 40d in virtually every way.


----------



## dr croubie (May 3, 2012)

Woohoo!
Just won an ebay auction for a (very nice condition) EOS 3 (I'd love a 1V but they're twice the price).
No more having to borrow my mum's 40-year-old Pentax Spotmatic, I can finally have AF and AE and my EF lenses and speedlites and all.
First question, for anyone who has one, it's got the 45pt AF, but does it still have the f/8 centre point?

And secondly, what should my first roll be? 400iso B+W for events like i've been doing lately, or stick a roll of Velvia in and hope there's still Autumn leaves around when it gets delivered...

(also, can you change the focussing screen? Is there a split-prism screen that shows DOF accurately? or do I have to go back to KatzEye?)


----------



## Synomis192 (May 12, 2012)

Haha, sorry for being MIA for a quite a long time.

Sadly, my finals are quickly approaching and I haven't been able to to mess around with my gear so much. But I've got some time right now haha.



smithy said:


> I've experimented with B&W film a fair amount and can highly recommend the Ilford Delta 100 Professional. It has 14 stops of dynamic range, compared with 11.7-12 that the top-of-the-line Canon digitals can currently do. So yeah, it's not dead yet.


- My girlfriend just gave me a roll of Ilford Delta Pro 100. She's proclaimed that its the best film she's ever used. (She's taken photography 101-103 in college). It's loading into my AE-1 right now, I can't wait to shoot with that bad boy. Too bad the weather hasn't been sunny enough for ISO 100.



dr croubie said:


> And secondly, what should my first roll be? 400iso B+W for events like i've been doing lately, or stick a roll of Velvia in and hope there's still Autumn leaves around when it gets delivered...


-Mmm, when I started my photo professor told me to use either Iford 400 (I think it was XP2) or Kodak Tri-Max 400. Or if you'd like use Kodak BW400CN. That was my first roll and I've had great pictures come out of it. 
IF you are looking to save some money, go to freestylephoto.biz, they sell repackaged Kodak Tri-Max 400 for 2.95 for a 36exp. Decent film for the price. haha



Leadfingers said:


> You bought an AE-1? I have an AE-2 in in a bag within arm's reach that absolutely can NOT find a buyer for. I'd love to ship it to someone for $25.


-Canon made an AE-2? Strange, never heard of it. All Canon A-Series were 1's (A-1. AE-1, AE-1 Program, AV-1).



DavidRiesenberg said:


> Speaking of smells, once I made a batch of D76 and didn't realize the container I used was not thoroughly clean from the cleaning liquid that previously occupied it. It didn't affect the negatives in any way except for giving them a very nice and faint smell of lemons that somehow remained even after the fixer and all the washing.


-Mmm, lemons. I love the smell of lemons (hate the taste). ;D



dr croubie said:


> For a lens for FL-mount, i've got the FL 55mm f/1.2 via EdMika on my 7D, it's a great lens (sharp as all hell after f/2, bit of coma wide open I discovered the other night), $200 on ebay is about the cheapest you'll see (the FD/SSC/Asph versions some i've seen up to $800).
> Can you mount FD lenses on FL bodies? They did make an FD 85/1.2L...


-Speaking of FL 55mm, I was considering using that exact same lens for my Canon T1i, but I didn't know if it was worth getting a 55mm when I already had a Canon 50mm f/1.8. Would you say it's sharper that the 50mm?
-And I don't think you can mount an FD to an FL body, not entirely sure though. I'll ask my band director, he has an old FT QL lying about.



revup67 said:


> Ahh..nice chioce for a film camera..loved the small batter compartment and it being the little brother to the Canon A-1. The AE-1 was my first camera as with some of you. Had my own dark room as well and hated the guess work and the waste of time and paper until you got the exposure right. After months of being disgusted I found a new paper called Panalore and believe it was made by Kodak. If it is still available and you shoot B&W this paper was the bomb! Almost every print I did was on the spot or shall I say "spot on"..hope that helps you somewhat.


-Haha, If find a packet, I'll cherish that paper like I'd cherish my child haha.


----------



## ShokTHX (May 17, 2012)

The Vivitar Series 1 zooms were considered very good in the FD days.
Goes to show how far a manufacturer can fall.


----------



## bycostello (May 29, 2012)

always fancied having a go in a dark room...


----------

